# Reparar placa de auto RC



## landom (Ago 6, 2016)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer pedido de ayuda dado que de electronica se poco y nada vengo a ver si alguien me puede orientar con mi problema. El tema es que a mi hijo se le rompió un juguete (auto a ctrl. remoto) solo anda el avance y retroceso, no gira las ruedas, adjunto foto de la placa como para ver si me pueden dar una idea de donde puede estar el problema. Espero me puedan tirar alguna pauta para saber por donde mirar y ver que puede ser. Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos..

Fernando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2016)

fijate si funciona el motorcito ,lo desconectas y le das con una pila,si no gira,,,
es el motorcito


----------



## landom (Ago 6, 2016)

Hola gracias por tu respuesta, si funciona eso lo probe y anda ok...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2016)

para continuar ,tenes un tester y algun nimimo conocimiento en electronica?

si la respuesta es si,entonces
identifica el transistor y/o aray de transistores o puente H y compruébalo
si funciona el motor verifica que el receptor le llegue la orden ,eso 
se puede hacer facil y sin osciloscopio,solo pon un parlante a la salida del receptor
y la entraba del ic decodificar, (el punto donde sale del receptor y se une con el ic decodificador)
tiene que escucharce un pitido,solo cuando activas el control remoto
si no se escucha nada a revisar el control remoto,
comprueba los suich ,llaves,etc


----------



## landom (Ago 6, 2016)

Hola el-rey-julien, gracias por tu respuesta. Si la verdad que se muy poco casi nada de electrónica, lo que hice fue desarmar el control remoto y conectar la palanca de giro a la de avance y anduvo, entonces conecte la palanca de avance en la de giro y no anduvo por lo que descarto (si estas de acuerdo) el control porque ambas palancas funcionaron pero ninguna hizo girar las ruedas...ahora:
respecto a todo lo demás que me dijiste, me voy a aponer a investigar porque la verdad que no se cual es el receptor "(el punto donde sale del receptor y se une con el ic decodificador)" para ponerle el parlantito...igual ahora el auto, no el control, esta unos segundos prendido y se apaga, no se si porque toque algo o se esta quedando sin pilas...
cuando encuentro eso que me decís vuelvo a postear a ver como me fue..muchas gracias...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2016)

pilas nuevas,antes de seguir 
y no toques ningún tornillo y menos los tornillos que tienen una bobina


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 7, 2016)

Por lo general esas fallas se generan en los receptores debido a los golpes que resive el juguete revisa las soldaduras del circuito receptor


----------



## landom (Ago 8, 2016)

Hola gracias por su ayuda, si adjcp tenes razon porque la falla comenzo despues de un golpe..
revisare todo y vuelvo a postear muchas gracias..


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 13, 2016)

A ok no dejes de avisar como queda


----------



## landom (Mar 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, antes que nada quiero decirles que de electrónica no se ni lo básico, pero me doy maña si me explican, soy técnico informático, hago cosas con las pc y notebooks pero no con integrados...mi problema es el siguiente:
mi hijo tiene un autito RC que anda en teoría bien, pero el problema es que el control remoto no lo mueve a la distancia, si pongo la antena del control tocando la antena del autito anda, se mueve, pero ni bien la separo deja de andar...el control funciona, porque hace andar otro autito RC sin ningún problema y con mucha distancia...
saque un par de fotos para mostrar la placa del autito...espero me puedan tirar una idea de lo que puede ser...les agradezco de antemano, saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2017)

Se calibra desde ese regulador cuadrado blanco que abajo dice 6T o GT , pero  debes hacerlo con frecuencímetro o con muchísima paciencia    girándolo centésimas hacia un lado o hacia el otro.


----------



## landom (Mar 26, 2017)

Hola Dosmetros!!! Muchas gracias x tu respuesta, lo intentare...te consulto: xq se pudo haber descalibrado solo si nadie toco ahi? Solo curiosidad, capaz es normal eso pero como no tengo ni idea consulto..jaja...
O sea no habria nada roto/ quemado? Solo descalibrado ese regulador?


----------



## landom (Mar 26, 2017)

Solucionado!!! Muchas gracias Dosmetros! probé y probé y quedó...espero no vuelva a descalibrarse...se puede dar por solucionado el tema, haría muchas preguntas sobre esto, pero no quiero molestar con mi ignorancia, lo pude solucionar que es lo importante por el momento, gracias nuevamente por la ayuda...saludos..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2017)

Bien ahí ! 

Seguramente se descalibró de un golpe . . . 

Se le podria poner una gota de vela de cada lado para fijarlo  pero dificultaría la próxima calibrada


----------



## landom (Mar 26, 2017)

Te re agradezco, si lo voy a tener en cuenta porque si se vuelve a descalibrar es precisamente por los golpe que le da mi hijo jaja, ahi si podria probar con la vela...muchas gracias..


----------



## matiasmarmota (Oct 21, 2021)

*H*ola*,* tengo un problema bastante extraño con mi auto *a* radio control, en lo que lleva de tiempo funcionando con un voltaje excesivo (aprox. 4 meses funcionando con una batería de 9,6*V*, el voltaje normal que necesitaba era de 4,5*V*) un día comenzó a dejar de retroceder y poco a poco dejo de avanzar, lo cual encuentro extraño ya que probé con 2 motores distintos y en su placa hay un transistor 2n2222 que se calienta en exceso mientras intento acelerar o retroceder, pero el resto funciona totalmente normal, dejo unas imágenes por si las necesitan, si tienen una recomendación o saben que podría estar pasando se lo agradecería much*í*simo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 21, 2021)

La verdad que lo que me parece extraño es que haya durado tanto tiempo con ese voltaje...
Ahora, qué es lo extraño para usted?


----------



## matiasmarmota (Oct 22, 2021)

lo extraño para mi es que uno de los transistores de los 8 se sobrecaliente mas que el resto, normalmente lo que se calentaba era el motor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2021)

Lástima que estropiaste las islas de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso al sacar lo transistor .


----------



## matiasmarmota (Oct 22, 2021)

uh, veré si logro arreglarlo de una u otra forma ya que sino asta ahí llego mi auto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2021)

matiasmarmota dijo:


> uh, veré si logro arreglarlo de una u otra forma ya que sino asta ahí llego mi auto


!Suerte amigo!


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 22, 2021)

matiasmarmota dijo:


> lo extraño para mi es que uno de los transistores de los 8 se sobrecaliente mas que el resto, normalmente lo que se calentaba era el motor


Reemplaza motor nuevo, transistores (todos) nuevos, y ruega que el integrado esté sano.
Y baja la tension!!!


----------



## matiasmarmota (Oct 22, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Reemplaza motor nuevo, transistores (todos) nuevos, y ruega que el integrado esté sano.
> Y baja la tension!!!


ok lo intentare, muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## unmonje (Oct 22, 2021)

matiasmarmota dijo:


> *H*ola*,* tengo un problema bastante extraño con mi auto *a* radio control, en lo que lleva de tiempo funcionando con un voltaje excesivo (aprox. 4 meses funcionando con una batería de 9,6*V*, el voltaje normal que necesitaba era de 4,5*V*) un día comenzó a dejar de retroceder y poco a poco dejo de avanzar, lo cual encuentro extraño ya que probé con 2 motores distintos y en su placa hay un transistor 2n2222 que se calienta en exceso mientras intento acelerar o retroceder, pero el resto funciona totalmente normal, dejo unas imágenes por si las necesitan, si tienen una recomendación o saben que podría estar pasando se lo agradecería much*í*simo.


¿Usted modificó algo del auto para que en lugar de tener 4,5 voltios tenga 9,6 ? La energía no se inventa. Usted dice alegremente que lleva 4 meses con 9,6...¿Eso no le llamó la atención para detener de usarlo y revisar porque tenia 9,6voltios en lugar de la mitad ? ES RARO , muy RARO.
Si usted cambio la fuente de energía a ese valor, esa es la causa de la rotura, vuelva todo al estado anterior y rece para que vuelva a funcionar. ME ahorro los adjetivos por ahora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2021)

Con mas tensión la radio llega mas lejos.
Con mas tensión el motor gira mas rápido.
Le voy a poner 220V al marcapasos a ver que tan rápido puedo correr


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 22, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le voy a poner 220V al marcapasos a ver que tan rápido puedo correr



Aaaaaaahora entiendo el GIF de su avatar...

(Lo siento, no pude evitarlo ).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le voy a poner 220V al marcapasos a ver que tan rápido puedo correr


!Ah si ,  y NO olvide de poner un transformador ayslador , seguramente  puede haber un cortocircuito caso enpleye un "hilo tierra" , Jajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2021)

Cable a una maceta  ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Reemplaza motor nuevo, transistores (todos) nuevos, y ruega que el integrado esté sano.
> Y baja la tension!!!


!Y ojalá NO estropie aun mas la puebre tarjeta de circuito inpreso !
!Saludos!


----------

